# URC remote control programming



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi, there is no Roamio or Series 5 device listed in the URC Complete Control device database.

Does anybody know what the compatible IR remote control type would be?
E.g. Series 3?

P.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

ptr727 said:


> Hi, there is no Roamio or Series 5 device listed in the URC Complete Control device database.
> 
> Does anybody know what the compatible IR remote control type would be?
> E.g. Series 3?
> ...


S3 Tivo remote or any tivo remote code will work fine.

Where is that database?

-David


----------



## ptr727 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok, thanks, Series 3 worked.

Database, the URC Complete Control remote universal programming application's included device database.
http://www.universalremote.com/products/residential/remotes/mx-890

P.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Keep in mind that the S3 remote did not have the A/B/C/D buttons and the Roamio makes extensive use of those in the new UI. If the database has an option for a Premiere instead that would work better, as the Premiere remote had the A/B/C/D buttons.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm using the Premiere codes with both my Roamio and Minis. No problem whatsoever. I never even bothered taking the new remotes out of the box. I believe there is a new "back" button on the new remotes, but I haven't come across any need for it yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I believe there is a new "back" button on the new remotes, but I haven't come across any need for it yet.


It's only used in the apps. Some apps have a different way of navigating where using left wont necessarily return you to the last screen.


----------



## jammerdjc (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the MX-900 and was considering trying to program the RF to work with the Roamio. Has anyone tried this?? I'm not even sure if you can program different RF to work directly, but that would eliminate the need for the IR repeater (for this box at least).


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

That won't work. You can run an IR flasher from the MRF box to the Roamio though.


----------



## jammerdjc (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, got the IR working fine (once I tweaked the IR location). I'll just have to program in some of the new buttons.

Bummer that I can't get the RF to work. It'd avoid a few wires in the cabinet.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unfortunately there is no standard for RF remote communication so there is no way to make a universal RF remote.


----------

